# Eye gunk breakthrough!



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie has ectopic cilia we've chosen to manage rather than remove. So he's usually got a lot of eye gunk. 

I normally use 4 paws' eye wipes since the solution on it seems to really break through any dry stuff. But I found a cheaper solution and thought I'd share...

While we were at the vet yesterday about an ingested plum pit (story posted in the health section), waiting, I grabbed some gauze pads and dampened with warm water. This worked SO Much better than even the 4 paws and about 10x better than plain paper towels. The lightly rough gauze surface broke down the gunk, and they don't leave behind anything that can get in Fozzie's eyes, plus they are sterile when handled carefully which minimizes infection. 

So, I'll be picking up a big box of gauze pads and saying good bye to over priced eye wipes!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

That is definitely good to know. So far Raleigh hasn't had too much eye gunk but lately has had a bit of staining. I'm trying to identify a food ingredient that might be the cause. Then again, maybe it's environmental. Max went through a phase where, despite a high quality diet, had a lot of discharge. Thanks for the info!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

In addition to the cilia Fozzie also has environmental allergies. this was diagnosed by the veterinary opthamologist who he had to see about the cilia. I had to keep track of all the places we went and the eye gunk status. so now we do an eye flush after going to any dog park, beach, etc. and he has special drops we use every other day that are antinflammatory.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*eye drainage*



CurlyDog said:


> That is definitely good to know. So far Raleigh hasn't had too much eye gunk but lately has had a bit of staining. I'm trying to identify a food ingredient that might be the cause. Then again, maybe it's environmental. Max went through a phase where, despite a high quality diet, had a lot of discharge. Thanks for the info!


Does he have only one eye draining or both? Stella had one eye draining last year for a while...when she had her dental and was under anethesia...they flushed her tear duct on that side and it lasted almost a year with no draining..she is doing the same thing again now and is due for a cleaning again...Im going to ask for a flushing again


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Raleigh has it in both eyes and it's really mild.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I haven't had any eye goop with my new poodle, but my last one did. I brought home 2X2 gauze from work for her. They worked well. You can buy them in the diabetic section or dressing section at pharmacies.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Fozzie has it in both eyes and yes the 2x2 gauze was what the vet has. Will be picking some up when I go to the pharmacy next time.


----------

